# Buying a New Jacket, but I always wear more than others...



## TacomaDoA (Sep 13, 2011)

There are infinite amounts of 3-1 jackets. Examples- 686 Smarty Command, Nike Bellevue, 686 Smarty Satellite(seems like the most warm jacket short of a down jacket that I have seen), etc.


----------



## TheTurk (Jan 13, 2013)

TheNorminator said:


> So I picked up snowboarding this season and fell in love with it. I wore a Zeroxposur 2-layer jacket I got from Kohl's until now. It's not that waterproof and it's coming apart at the seams already (no kidding). So naturally, I want to get a new, preferably warm and more durable, jacket.
> 
> Many, many people here swear by shells, but I seem to already wear more layers than others and I envision myself shivering on the way down in a shell.
> 
> ...


wow man thats alot of layers i mean i get cold pretty easily and we are from same area therefore same weather but if i dress like that i wont be able to move at all 
i used to get cold even with 2-3 layers inside my jacket but then i figured out my problem (cheap products), quality stuff made the difference for me 
i now wear 1 base layer , thin fleece and my shell jacket


----------



## TheNorminator (Jan 6, 2013)

TheTurk said:


> wow man thats alot of layers i mean i get cold pretty easily and we are from same area therefore same weather but if i dress like that i wont be able to move at all
> i used to get cold even with 2-3 layers inside my jacket but then i figured out my problem (cheap products), quality stuff made the difference for me
> i now wear 1 base layer , thin fleece and my shell jacket


So what kind of baselayer and/or fleece do you wear? I dunno if Under Armour is cheap, it costs $50 each and my hoodie was around 25. If it helps I'm 14, 5'8 and 135 give or take so I'm definitely not the biggest guy you'll meet. Would I feel colder naturally because of my age and build or is it all determined by genes? 'Cause my parents both came from a place where it's 70 in the winter :dunno:


----------



## TheTurk (Jan 13, 2013)

TheNorminator said:


> So what kind of baselayer and/or fleece do you wear? I dunno if Under Armour is cheap, it costs $50 each and my hoodie was around 25. If it helps I'm 14, 5'8 and 135 give or take so I'm definitely not the biggest guy you'll meet. Would I feel colder naturally because of my age and build or is it all determined by genes? 'Cause my parents both came from a place where it's 70 in the winter :dunno:


i dont know if under armor cheap or not (never had one) but basicly all brands have their low priced lines but it might very well be your genes playing role :laugh: (im from Turkiye also lot warmer then where i am now)

my base layer; (columbia ?)








fleece; (burton groove)








jacket;(quicksilver last mission 8k)


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Here's 2 items that will improve your layering alot and really make you warm:

1. get a merino wool sweater, about midweight to wear over your base.

2. get a nano-puff. This is a jacket that uses most of the qualities of a puffy coat but keeps it slim so you can wear it under a shell for uber toastiness.


----------



## TacomaDoA (Sep 13, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> 2. get a nano-puff. This is a jacket that uses most of the qualities of a puffy coat but keeps it slim so you can wear it under a shell for uber toastiness.


Eddie Bauer First Ascent makes a couple jackets with a slim puffy as a part of the of the jacket. It's not removable though.


----------



## vukovi21 (Feb 17, 2012)

wow something is not right there...

i wear short sleeve tight under armor,with one long sleeve nike poliester kinda shirt and a normal t shirt with a shell jacket and that is on the days when its -15 Celsius 

all my friends are like you not cold man? 

layering is a good thing but to many and you get sweating and you get colder then you should as a result


----------



## MJP (Jan 7, 2013)

Dude, go with a shell and layers. I too freeze my ass off on the mtn, but was wearing under armour, (sometimes a light weight under my cold gear), then a longsleeve tshirt, hoodie, then a shell, including two pairs of under armour cold gear leggings. After reading some posts on here, I ditched the UA and got a good set of midweight smartwool top and bottoms, then added a mid layer with a shell. SOOOOO much better, lighter, warmer, and gives you more movement. The UA was trapping sweat and making me freeze my ass off in my clothes. Go with a mid weight wool layer and a shell. You'll be suprised how warm you are!


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

Plus a good shell like a 3L goretex jacket will block all the wind and you wont get as cold. I second a good synthetic insulated jacket for really cold days like the nano puff, atom lt or compressor.


----------



## TheNorminator (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks for all of your help! I realize that my jacket has a breathability rating of 650 gm/m^2-ish (or less), which is kinda appalling. Aren't most jackets out there at least 5000? I didn't feel wet and clammy on the mountain, but maybe there was moisture trapped in the jacket, making me cold!

I've been looking at merino baselayers/midlayers too. Would you recommend me buying bases or mids? I've looked at capilene, smartwool, merino, etc. Keep in mind I'm a kid so I would prefer something cheaper. Yeah, my parents will help me out a bit, but I only have money from birthdays, mowing lawns, etc.

I might be able to go to the local ski shop to check things out today. What should I look for?


----------



## vukovi21 (Feb 17, 2012)

make sites like whiskeymilitia.com your bookmark ones.... lots of great deals popping all the time...


----------



## MJP (Jan 7, 2013)

Smartwool is expensive, but it's worth it! In fact, I bought the top and bottoms at REI then found them on ebay for half the price! Returned it to the store the next day. I'd like at a mid base layer wool to keep you warm. It regulates your body heat and won't trap moisture in and make you freeze when you cool off.


----------



## TheNorminator (Jan 6, 2013)

aaahh... Completely forgot about Ebay. I get everything there!


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

Yeah ebay is awesome got a 640 dollar jacket for 165.


----------



## TheNorminator (Jan 6, 2013)

Well I finally found a jacket! It's a DC Wishbone. 15k/15g, fully taped seams, 60g Thinsulate body and 40g sleeves. It seemed pretty light and thin but WOW that thing is warm! I could wear just a shirt underneath and I wasn't cold at all (28 deg.)! Thinsulate is pretty darn good  Hopefully I can shed a few layers now. Plus it comes with a ski mask so I always have a backup just in case. As a bonus I found it much cheaper online and my shop said they could price match so *IF * the ice age comes or I somehow freeze my ass off, I still have enough money for a nice midlayer :yahoo:

Thank you everyone! I shan't underestimate insulation from now on.

Oh and it's supposed to snow this weekend so I can't wait!


----------

